
Breaking smart: serendipity through technology - Kinrany
https://breakingsmart.com/en/prime-radiant/
======
Kinrany
"To traditionalists, particularly in the United States, the car is a motif for
an entire way of life, and the smartphone just an accessory. To early adopters
who have integrated ridesharing deeply into their lives, the smartphone is the
lifestyle motif, and the car is the accessory. To generations of Americans,
owning a car represented freedom. To the next generation, _not_ owning a car
will represent freedom."

------
Kinrany
Perhaps this would have been a better link:
[https://breakingsmart.com/en/season-1/](https://breakingsmart.com/en/season-1/)

